# hill climb at famous hill climb..... first gloucester meet



## pitzey (Sep 1, 2006)

ok then bit late to sort an event out for this year so will be sorting out something for the spring next year.How does blasting up the famous hill climb at prescott seem.

www.bugatti.co.uk check the website out and let me know if you are interested 8) and i will contact them when i have the numbers.
[smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## pitzey (Sep 1, 2006)

i am going to see if forge motor sports will attend as they are only a few miles from where i live,will be popping in there some time next week to drop off the leaflet dispenser that mark sent me


----------



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

Ill be up for this, sounds great.
Will get a west mids cruise to come down so should be a good turn out,
Great idea [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
Fraser


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

I'm there. Prescott was wicked fun in a mates 205Mi16. Would love to do it in the TT.

Everyone should come.


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Sounds good, put me down as interested please (depending on date) :wink: .


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Prescott was on my doorstep when I was a lad - we even looked at it as a potential Annual event venue this year but it was booked.

There used to be a guy called Jackie Weldon who had a second hand car dealership 2/3 of the way up the hill - and you could use the hill as his drive, we used to visit to check his stock regularly!

Great choice for a first meet pitzey!


----------



## pitzey (Sep 1, 2006)

ok what about yellow and was what they doing


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Hi Pitzey,
Nothing like a bit of motorsport to bring out the petrol heads :roll: :roll: ,
I will be there, subject to date , will see if i can organise a cruise up with my local members


----------



## pitzey (Sep 1, 2006)

as soon as i can get numbers i can confirm the dates will be in the spring.


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hi all,
Sounds a good day out, never done a hill climb!
Keep us posted when you have sorted a date out.
Regards Phill.


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

I'm up this one. As Yogibear suggests, a West Mids cruise to get there.

What about you too Nem? You could drag your East Mids lot with you and join up for the run down.

The all we need to do is get LoTTie and here new crew to join up with as well.

TThriller


----------



## crooky225 (Mar 31, 2006)

Count me in (dates depending)


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

Count me in too, does depend on date but I'm keen and yes, a cruise from the Warwickshire side sounds good!


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

I'd be up for this (no TT though).


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Could be do-able 

Nick


----------

